# Cookoffs & Contests Etc.????



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

We be movin to Pcola here shortly just wonderin if they have any cookoffs and stuff like that there that yall know about? I like to jump up in those sometimes and find some folks to help whip up some grub and have some fun.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Eggfest!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

One in Crestucky right now.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Couple chili cook offs


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Where can I read about any of them?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

On the Interweb.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah, so Google Eggfest and Crestucky?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Google Eggfest, Seville cook-offs, Crestview BBQ, Gulf Coast Cooking events....


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw not much about cooking when I did.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> Yeah, so Google Eggfest and Crestucky?


Haha Yeah. I have a couple links on my laptop. Ill post them when I get home.


----------

